# car alarm question



## jons200sx (Jun 6, 2004)

hey i have a 86 300zx turbo and it has the stock car alarm in it. The only problem is i dont have the keychain keypad to arm it or turn it off and lately it will go off lol and i was wondering if anyone knew where i could get a new keypad..and yes its emberassing because it wont crank when the alarms going off so i had to disconnect and then reconnect the battery cable to make it stop so any heko would be great thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jons200sx said:


> hey i have a 86 300zx turbo and it has the stock car alarm in it. The only problem is i dont have the keychain keypad to arm it or turn it off and lately it will go off lol and i was wondering if anyone knew where i could get a new keypad..and yes its emberassing because it wont crank when the alarms going off so i had to disconnect and then reconnect the battery cable to make it stop so any heko would be great thanks


Find out who makes it and make a phone call.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

if it's stock and it is really that big of a problem call Nissan they'll get ya one for a hefty price

Otherwise I think it is a 10 or 15 amp fuse rip her out


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm not aware the stock alarm even had a remote. Mine (85) has the stock alarm and all that is required is to unlock the door , with the key , to disarm it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It doesnt have a stock "alarm" system. It has an ignition cut off and thats about it. I undid mine- In 1984-89 there was no such thing as keyless entry on vehicles like that what so ever- sorry to burst your bubble man. You can do a stand alone alarm like an audiovox aps 410 or Dei- Thats what I do for a living- thats why Im being a know-it-all- 

Hey Eric Im boosting 9 psi right now.!!! Im going to by more t-connectors tonight!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

god damn dude I little harsh on him aren't ya?!

Just kiddin

I didn't know that's how they work. I had mine disconected because all it did was the Theft light would flash with the ignition off. Any idea on how I could set it off?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> god damn dude I little harsh on him aren't ya?!
> 
> Just kiddin
> 
> I didn't know that's how they work. I had mine disconected because all it did was the Theft light would flash with the ignition off. Any idea on how I could set it off?


It's supposed to do that. Means the system is ready to arm. All you do then is lock the door and close it. The THEFT light will go off and that means the system is armed. Do it sometime with a window open and then reach in and unlock the door.  
The system has NO shock or motion sensors , it only detects if a door has been unlocked without using the key. But it is rather effective. I leave my windows down now in the summer all the time. Easy access , and...........DENIED. :fluffy:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I wasnt harsh to him dude.......I wish my damn central locking system still worked. I installed a microwave sensor in my center console when I did my alarm so that I could leave my t-tops off if I was running into a store or parking my car at work- its just a little too sensitive though- everytime my nieghbor leaves for work I hear the alarm sound a warning. I still have to adjust it, I completely disconnected the stock security system.


----------

